# Non-profit org file transfer software recommendation



## Wi11Jeffries (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm volunteering for a non-profit organization based in Chicago that collects community support for global initiatives through the collection of digital signatures and related supporter created profiles & data. We often have to transfer large files, more than several gigabytes, to organizations located throughout the world. The problem is some of these organization are in countries with a weaker IT infrastructure and the large file transfers can take a very very long time or the transfer completely fails due to the unstable network in some countries. Mailing hard drives or using most free transfer products isn't possible because we need to ensure that we are securing our supporters data and privacy. Does anyone know of such a software product that could solve this issue. As we are a non-profit, we focus on spending on our ground game and don't have extensive funds to commit towards software. Any suggestion or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Have you looked into FTP?


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

How are you currently transferring files?


----------



## Wi11Jeffries (Jul 4, 2016)

Corday said:


> Have you looked into FTP?


No not too much. Just trying to read up and get some good idea. :banghead:


----------



## Wi11Jeffries (Jul 4, 2016)

jimscreechy said:


> How are you currently transferring files?


For the bigger files, uploading to a cloud storage server, which takes a long long time, and then sharing a download link, which also takes a long to download. Sometimes these transfers also fail to complete. :facepalm:


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm inclined to agree with Corday in looking at an FTP solution. However if bandwidth is you problem, and why the transfers are taking so long or fail to complete then this isn't really going to solve the problem. How big are the files and what is your bandwidth to the cloud storage?


----------

